# Paph. henryanum v. album



## lienluu (Sep 18, 2011)

FINALLY! I got this division back around 1996, the plant has been growing literally millimeters per year and finally decided to bloom this year.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2011)

WOW! That is very pale..! I saw a pic of another album henryanum but much greener... that plant is in Taiwan I think.. Or Popow's nursery, I forgot..


----------



## lienluu (Sep 18, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> WOW! That is very pale..! I saw a pic of another album henryanum but much greener... that plant is in Taiwan I think.. Or Popow's nursery, I forgot..



This one? http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/4503/image001fy7.jpg

That's from Boscha Popow.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice. You got another very rare albino species


----------



## valenzino (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice,after many years,finally some flowered around...


----------



## valenzino (Sep 18, 2011)

The one Paphioboy talks about is from Chouy Tsai in Taiwan...a very nice one


----------



## lienluu (Sep 18, 2011)

valenzino said:


> The one Paphioboy talks about is from Chouy Tsai in Taiwan...a very nice one



Do you have a link to a photo of it? 

I have two different clones of Paph. henryanum album. This one, which I got from Boscha, I also have a second division of a different plant, which I got from Sam Tsui. I'm not sure what the background is on the plant from Sam.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 18, 2011)

:clap: Congrats! That's patience!
Are they all so slow growing?
I can appreciate the rareness but seems to lose the henry charm without the spots.


----------



## Lint (Sep 18, 2011)

A vast improvement over regular henryanum, IMHO.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2011)

Lienluu, May I suggest you have this very rare variety of henry photography in greater detail for generations now and to come. Only because this variety may never be seen again. Also, if the plant is strong enough to self it so that this rare album form is not lost. Like so many other varieties found once and now gone forever.
A very unique and beautiful flower, thanks!


----------



## Hakone (Sep 18, 2011)

lienluu said:


> FINALLY! I got this division back around 1996, the plant has been growing literally millimeters per year and finally decided to bloom this year.



Hello Lienluu,

yes, henryanum album grow very very slowly . Have you Photos of the plant?

thank you very much


----------



## GuRu (Sep 18, 2011)

lienluu said:


> FINALLY! I got this division back around 1996, the plant has been growing literally millimeters per year and finally decided to bloom this year.


Congrats, that's a great achievement to grow and finally bloom that slow grower!! :drool::drool:



goldenrose said:


> .......I can appreciate the rareness but seems to lose the henry charm without the spots.


This is an extremly rare plant and...yes P. henryanum gets a lot of its charm by its spottet dorsal.
But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, isn't it !!


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats Lien. That is a beautiful flower.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 18, 2011)

That really is Album! Its almost see through -Neat!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 18, 2011)

have you thought of breeding it with a regular colored one to take a step to better growing albas?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 18, 2011)

That is extra!!!! A henry without colors :drool: !!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Sep 18, 2011)

Wonderfull! 
I never liked the color combination of a yellow dorsal, the pink pouch and the brownish petals of the regular henrys!


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2011)

Never knew this excisted, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent!! Congratulations on growing this rare variation so well and flowering it!! It's gorgeous :drool:


----------



## lienluu (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are some shots of the plant while it was developing the spike. Also a couple more shots of the flower. The one with the flower and plant - colour is quite a bit off, but the photo provides some perspective...


----------



## Hakone (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello Lienluu,

thank you very much , how large ist the leavespann?


----------



## lienluu (Sep 18, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Hello Lienluu,
> 
> thank you very much , how large ist the leavespann?



The pot it's in is a 3" square rands aircone pot, so that gives a rough est. of the plant size if you compare the pot size to plant size.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello Lienluu,

you are collector of pahiopedilum albino form. Can you show me photos of your malipoense album and vietnamense album please.

thanks in advance

It is only missing hangianum album and emersonii album , then you have the complete Collection. I congratulate you.


----------



## emydura (Sep 18, 2011)

That is pretty wonderful. Congratulations.

David

PS I amazed that people could not find the normal henryanum attractive. Everyone is different I guess.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice.... The one I saw was on Facebook.  I will have to look through for it.. Think it was from Chouyi...


----------



## Hien (Sep 18, 2011)

Lien ,
This flower is really outstanding.
Hakone, I think you should contact Popow and get one for your album paphs' collection.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 18, 2011)

Hien said:


> Lien ,
> This flower is really outstanding.
> Hakone, I think you should contact Popow and get one for your album paphs' collection.



Hello Hien,
thank you very much, your recommendation . I have henryanum album , but do not flower yet. My coccineum album died one year ago.


----------



## Roth (Sep 18, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Lienluu, May I suggest you have this very rare variety of henry photography in greater detail for generations now and to come. Only because this variety may never be seen again. Also, if the plant is strong enough to self it so that this rare album form is not lost. Like so many other varieties found once and now gone forever.
> A very unique and beautiful flower, thanks!



That's quite strange too, but both plants have been selfed, and many seedlings released about 4-5- years ago, at the same time as vietnamense album. They are to be found nowhere now in collections, which suggests that they died. Lien plant is a division of the original (Vietnamese) type of henryanum.


----------



## lienluu (Sep 18, 2011)

Roth said:


> That's quite strange too, but both plants have been selfed, and many seedlings released about 4-5- years ago, at the same time as vietnamense album. They are to be found nowhere now in collections, which suggests that they died. Lien plant is a division of the original (Vietnamese) type of henryanum.



Do you know how many different (true) album forms of henryanum were found? Like I said I have two, that aren't the same. I haven't bloomed the other one.

I didn't realise they had been selfed before. I never saw seedlings or flasks being offered... and definitely have not seen or heard of anything now...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, that is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice! I also think I prefer the regularly colored variety, but this is still stunning!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting Lien. I think that's great and would never give regular henryanum a second look if I saw that one!


----------



## tenman (Sep 18, 2011)

Marvelous! now if I could only find one!


----------



## Roth (Sep 19, 2011)

lienluu said:


> Do you know how many different (true) album forms of henryanum were found? Like I said I have two, that aren't the same. I haven't bloomed the other one.
> 
> I didn't realise they had been selfed before. I never saw seedlings or flasks being offered... and definitely have not seen or heard of anything now...



About 5 or 6 different ones so far. Every 2-3 years they find a new one in the wild. Quite frequently they find a semialbum or Christae form in the wild, about once or twice a year. Most originate from Vietnam (like yours...). Luckily henryanum album is a really valuable plant. helenae and tranlienianum albums are in fact an (expensive) joke. Only this year, it is the blooming season of helenae, and I got offers for about 8 different ones in bloom. 

When they are not in bloom, the traders have green leafed helenae and tranlienianum possibly album for sale nonstop... Helenae and tranlienianum album can be considered as common. On the other side, coccineum and henryanum album are very rare, and esquirolei album is really extremely rare (since I am in Vietnam, dozen of thousands of collected plants bloomed and offered everywhere, I have seen only one real one).


----------



## valenzino (Sep 19, 2011)

lienluu said:


> ....I didn't realise they had been selfed before. I never saw seedlings or flasks being offered... and definitely have not seen or heard of anything now...



Sam Tsui sold many flasks 4-5 years ago.Also Popow had seedlings but i dont know if were produced by him or were from Sam.
I had 3 veeery small seedlings as gift but they died 2 years ago frozen to death in a greenhouse accident.They were slow growing compared to my other henrianum seedlings....


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, I found the pic I was looking for. 

Henryanum album (Tsai Chouyi's) on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16506.40908.100002355566708&type=1&permPage=1
I re-uploaded the photo onto my photobucket account for those who can't open FB:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2011)

So nice.. it makes me weep:sob:


----------



## Hakone (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello Lienluu,

here is my henryanum album , sorry in progress, december 2008









here is normal henryanum





I hope , you understand me


----------



## JC94030 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful! To reiterate someone else's suggestion, given the glacial growth rate of the plants under discussion, I think it makes sense to put the pollen from Lien's plant on a regular henryanum, giving F1 progeny. Then selfings/sibbing on those would produce some alba progeny ["alba" or whatever it is called] progeny with improved vigor, we would hope. I believe this strategy has been used for suk alba and besseae flava. [again, pardon if I got the official names wrong]
JC


----------



## Kyle (Sep 19, 2011)

JC94030 said:


> Beautiful! To reiterate someone else's suggestion, given the glacial growth rate of the plants under discussion, I think it makes sense to put the pollen from Lien's plant on a regular henryanum, giving F1 progeny. Then selfings/sibbing on those would produce some alba progeny ["alba" or whatever it is called] progeny with improved vigor, we would hope. I believe this strategy has been used for suk alba and besseae flava. [again, pardon if I got the official names wrong]
> JC



JC is absolutly right. Selfing would not be the best thing to do. I have grown one of the seedlings and it is very slow. Grows one root, one dies. Just sits there. This variety needs some vigour!


----------



## Roth (Sep 20, 2011)

Some henryanum album selfings were very vigorous in fact. The problem comes when the sellers start to sell the runts because they are expensive ( and they keep the good growing ones to sell in bloom to wealthy customers).


----------



## JC94030 (Sep 20, 2011)

In response to Roth, so it is not always genetics of the varieties of plants. (rather that of the sellers)
Glad to hear that some are vigorous.
I like both the album and the regular on henryanum. 
JC


----------



## Roth (Sep 20, 2011)

JC94030 said:


> In response to Roth, so it is not always genetics of the varieties of plants. (rather that of the sellers)
> Glad to hear that some are vigorous.
> I like both the album and the regular on henryanum.
> JC



Actually yes, when doing flasks, everyone knows that there is a percentage of very fast growers, a percentage of good growers, and a percentage of very bad growers. For Maudiae type crosses, there are very bad good growers. For many species, and some Complex paphs crosses, there can be a very large percentage of runts. I would say that, if the lab is good at germination, the runt percentage is never less than 20%. So it is discarded if it is a Pinnochio cross from your Auntie, but for albinos, or FCC parents, the sellers will ask the lab for every single seedlings, including runts. In my experience too, the fastest will bloom in 1-3 years, the slowest over a decade. 

There is another misconception too that selfings are less vigorous. It could be the case, if you try to grow the runts. But the good growers from a selfings are growing quite well. Some Siblings are more vigorous, because they involve two different colonies/populations, with different ancestry. As a result, those species seedlings are quite close technically to an F1 hybrid. That's why some roth crosses are very vigorous, some are much less to be honest. 

Remember rothschildianum Charles E. x Borneo. The first ones to bloom, the Fccs Ams and AQ were the most vigorous. Jack and Val Tonkin sold Charles E x Borneo for over two decades, including smaller plants of 20-30 cm. Even others traders offered those plants in the 90's 2000's... They were seedlings from the original seed capsule that gave the AQ... Whilst the AQ plants had bloomed at least a dozen times, some plants from the same capsule were still 20cm leafspan.

Henryanum album, I have seen those in Germany, the first batch, and they were fast growers, about 8-10cm leafspan a few months out of flask... That was maybe 6-8 years ago.


----------



## lienluu (Sep 20, 2011)

Roth said:


> About 5 or 6 different ones so far. Every 2-3 years they find a new one in the wild. Quite frequently they find a semialbum or Christae form in the wild, about once or twice a year. Most originate from Vietnam (like yours...). Luckily henryanum album is a really valuable plant. helenae and tranlienianum albums are in fact an (expensive) joke. Only this year, it is the blooming season of helenae, and I got offers for about 8 different ones in bloom.
> 
> When they are not in bloom, the traders have green leafed helenae and tranlienianum possibly album for sale nonstop... Helenae and tranlienianum album can be considered as common. On the other side, coccineum and henryanum album are very rare, and esquirolei album is really extremely rare (since I am in Vietnam, dozen of thousands of collected plants bloomed and offered everywhere, I have seen only one real one).




I've noticed that helenae album is quite common, as is jackii album.

the true malipoense album however, still seems to be quite rare...do you find this to be true?


----------



## Hakone (Sep 20, 2011)

Roth said:


> . Only this year, it is the blooming season of helenae, and I got offers for about 8 different ones in bloom.



Can you show me please the 8 different helenae Photos this year.


----------



## Roth (Sep 20, 2011)

lienluu said:


> I've noticed that helenae album is quite common, as is jackii album.
> 
> the true malipoense album however, still seems to be quite rare...do you find this to be true?



Helenae album is extremely common, tranlienianum album is quite common...

Jackii 'album' in the trade is very common, it is a specific colony, last month I have been offered over 100 plants from it again. However, the jackii album, real album, are very rare. Most of those 'jackii album' in the trade have even a dash of pink or purple on the staminodium....

Malipoense album is extremely rare, I know of several plants with green leaves, but only 3 proven albinos. I bought two from Kunming, that were grown to huge clumps over there, and sold to several people. Like many rare things, especially albinos, the divisions were sold without a clonal name, so several different cultivars are in fact the same plant...



Hakone said:


> Can you show me please the 8 different helenae Photos this year.



I don't take photos of plants that I don't buy, but they are still around, the sellers cannot sell those. The price in Hanoi is 50USD/plant in bloom, 100USD for a good one. Got an offer for two more this afternoon... It is not an interesting plant from the wild in fact...


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2011)

Never seen one of those before. Very nice.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 22, 2011)

I have one photo to share with all of you.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Cxcanh,

excellent , thank you very much


----------



## Marc (Sep 22, 2011)

That picture is a very nice addition to this topic. Thanks cxcanh


----------



## Hakone (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Cxcanh,
do you have another helenae album clones ?


----------



## fibre (Sep 22, 2011)

cxcanh said:


> I have one photo to share with all of you.



Nice tiny thing


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice! The album henry's look like they should glow in the dark  Still prefer the colored in this case, but if the album becomes more readily available I wouldn't mind adding some interesting variation to my collection!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sorry I just have photos of that plant only. Hope this year I have another album Paph flower to share with you


----------



## toddybear (Sep 22, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2011)

That is sweet.


----------

